# Meteor Shower



## phantastic (Apr 13, 2020)

Selling spots to my island for a meteor shower rn. Looking for bells, nmt, or other floor light colors ( I have orange). Please leave after ~30 wishes as to make room for others!


----------



## ZombieKayy (Apr 13, 2020)

I can offer 10 NMT for an invite for myself and my wifey.


----------



## phantastic (Apr 13, 2020)

ZombieKayy said:


> I can offer 10 NMT for an invite for myself and my wifey.


sure! ill dm dodo


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 13, 2020)

I can let you catalog blue, green and clear Floor lights if I can come.


----------



## phantastic (Apr 13, 2020)

Es0teric said:


> I can let you catalog blue, green and clear Floor lights if I can come.


perfect!


----------



## Es0teric (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh and purple


----------



## skylucario (Apr 13, 2020)

hi!! can i come? i have a red floor light and 50k bells


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 13, 2020)

interested ♡ 20k bells ok?


----------



## phantastic (Apr 13, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> interested ♡ 20k bells ok?


sure!


----------



## Roar (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to join please, NMT tip


----------



## phantastic (Apr 13, 2020)

Roar said:


> I would like to join please, NMT tip


sending dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

bump


----------



## zenni (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll bring 50K bells!


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

zenni said:


> I'll bring 50K bells!


that works


----------



## Divinus (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit please, I can bring NMT tip


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 14, 2020)

can I come?


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> can I come?


what you got to offer?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Divinus said:


> I would like to visit please, I can bring NMT tip





Fmarulz said:


> can I come?


sure


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 14, 2020)

1 nmt


----------



## Savato (Apr 14, 2020)

I can bring 30k bells


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> 1 nmt





Fmarulz said:


> 1 nmt


sure

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Savato said:


> I can bring 30k bells


ok!


----------



## alebrije (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come too? I have bells!


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

alebrije said:


> Can I come too? I have bells!


ok!


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 14, 2020)

1 nmt to join?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please. Happy to tip


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

Shikageru said:


> 1 nmt to join?


that works

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Pickler said:


> I'd like to come please. Happy to tip


sending dodo code


----------



## sollux (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come for 15k bells?


----------



## phantastic (Apr 14, 2020)

sollux said:


> can i come for 15k bells?


aite


----------

